# Just Wondering



## Just Wondering (Dec 20, 2011)

Somehow I can handle the LD wife thing differently as the days of my life past by.Today it hits me rather hard.How can someone have no desire for Romance,No need to be held,No desire to be kiss and hugged and have you make Love to them.I was told last week that I put to much importance on Sex.That she really does not requeuer sex that offen. And that she could do without it except for twice a month.
As a Man how do you lay next to someone every night who has no desire for plessure.It really becomes a large volation in the relationship.When you really set down and think what they are really telling you. Why do I down play it like its OK for someone to do that to you.
It really comes down to the fact that they don't want you to touch them.Like keep your hands to yourself.Eather they have lost the attraction for you.Or they can't stand you.But why do I except that kind of behaver with her. I wonder why I put some much effort into trying to make someone want me??? I think I am getting to the point where sex is not so important to me .Then I think whats left to stay for.Once you remove your own desire whats left.


----------



## Mr B (Feb 6, 2009)

The list of reasons why people don't want partner sex is very long. Why don't you do some research and try to discover the reasons. Then you can figure out if it is a fixable problem or not.


----------



## honeysuckle rose (Jun 11, 2010)

it could be hormones. It could be resentment. It could be a whole host of things all mixed together. I think that's what my problem is. I am trying to meet my commitment to having sex with my husband because people don't get married to not have sex. because I have no desire for sex does not necessarily mean that I am not attracted to you or love you. however, men do not understand this and that in itself is completely understandable because it doesn't seem logical. I think you have to figure out if you want to live the rest of your life this way. Good luck to you and all the best.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

